# Vão ser abatidos 250 touros



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2012 às 11:51)

*Vão ser abatidos 250 touros que andam à solta em Idanha-a-Nova*


> Até as tropas especiais da GNR já intervieram, mas ninguém consegue apanhar os animais bravios
> 
> O caso é insólito: segundo as contas da Direcção-Geral de Veterinária (DGV), existem cerca de 250 touros bravos à solta no concelho de Idanha-a-Nova. A história remonta a 2000 e já deu origem a dezenas de processos judiciais. A câmara, a GNR local e a DGV têm tentado, nos últimos anos e através de vários métodos, capturar os animais, mas sem sucesso. Até os militares das operações especiais da GNR já foram chamados e estiveram em campo para resolver o problema, mas em vão. Agora, diz a DGV, a única solução é partir para uma acção de caça para abater as centenas de animais bravios que têm causado prejuízos nos arredores da aldeia de Segura. O último incidente ocorreu a semana passada, quando um pastor apareceu morto aparentando sinais de ter sido atacado por gado bravo. O caso está a ser analisado pelo Ministério Público.
> 
> ...



12 anos pra resolverem a situação, 12, e foi porque houve uma morte.

"O conflito acentuou-se quando um antigo presidente da junta defendeu, numa entrevista a um jornal regional, que o veterinário deveria ser morto." Pior que o _far west_.


----------



## frederico (21 Set 2012 às 08:44)

Há uns anos passei quinze dias na casa da Quercus na aldeia do Rosmaninhal e confirmo que aquilo é mesmo o Far West. É um interior que desconhecia, com crianças a fumar nas ruas e gente a tentar criar pancadaria quando vê um forasteiro!


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2012 às 19:04)

frederico disse:


> Há uns anos passei quinze dias na casa da Quercus na aldeia do Rosmaninhal e confirmo que aquilo é mesmo o Far West. É um interior que desconhecia, com crianças a fumar nas ruas e gente a tentar criar pancadaria quando vê um forasteiro!



Já fui bastantes vezes a essa zona da Beira Baixa e não tenho ideia nenhuma disso.


----------



## DMigueis (21 Set 2012 às 19:08)

MSantos disse:


> Já fui bastantes vezes a essa zona da Beira Baixa e não tenho ideia nenhuma disso.



Também estive por lá durante uma semana, embora que na aldeia mesmo, estive pouco tempo, mas também não tenho nada essa ideia, apesar de ter notado a desconfiança por quem não é da terra...


----------



## frederico (21 Set 2012 às 21:49)

MSantos disse:


> Já fui bastantes vezes a essa zona da Beira Baixa e não tenho ideia nenhuma disso.



O grupo com que estava foi apedrejado e alguns membros foram ameaçados de pancada. Até teve de vir a GNR.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2012 às 22:52)

frederico disse:


> O grupo com que estava foi apedrejado e alguns membros foram ameaçados de pancada. Até teve de vir a GNR.



Não estava a duvidar Frederico, apenas nunca me deparei com casos desses e como o meu pai tem amigos com família no Rosmaninhal e na Zebreira acabo por ir quase todos os anos a essa região e nunca me senti estrangeiro nem indesejado.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2012 às 20:33)

*A história da luta de um povo contra a manada selvagem do "doutor Neco"*


> Nos confins da Beira Baixa, um "exército" de animais bravios traz em polvorosa os pequenos povoados da raia. Centenas de vacas e touros atacam as pessoas e as culturas. Pela calada da noite, batem com os cascos como se fossem almas penadas.
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Local/a-histo...-a-manada-selvagem-do-doutor-neco-1565241?p=1



Que "história", caneco .


----------



## lreis (30 Set 2012 às 20:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> *A história da luta de um povo contra a manada selvagem do "doutor Neco"*
> 
> 
> Que "história", caneco .



Há males que vêm por bem....
Hoje a imprensa escrita deixa entender que para os lados de Segura, tem sido um festival para a população de abutres e equivalentes.
O Público apresenta uma fotografia de um exemplar de gado cavalar (parece que não só touros , também existem cavalos ou equivalente pelo meio??!!!), praticamente "limpo", por abutres que voaram pouco antes do jornalista chegar.
As fontes locais do jornalista relatam que frequentemente os touros são objecto de tiros por parte de agricultores e caçadores, sendo que vão depois morrer mais ou menos longe em função da gravidade final do tiro.
Quer isto dizer que nos últimos meses existem presas mortas para abutres, etc, e que estas aves são vistas com frequência.
Enfim, no meio desta tragédia, alguém que ganhe algo...


----------



## belem (30 Set 2012 às 21:03)

Interessantes estes comentários:

«Tem piada, a inversão de valores que a nossa sociedade nos impinge. Comer carne cheia de hormonas e antibióticos, daquela que vai parar aos hamburguers dos McDonalds e afins , ah isso é muito bom... mas a carne dos animais que vivem em liberdade e se alimentam naturalmente, sem rações aberrantes ... ah isso é que não... «... quem é que vai comer essa carne... »

Pois, não sei quem são as mentes brilhantes que dizem que a carne de gado de Raça Brava, não presta.
Mais provavelmente são pessoas que nunca a comeram.



«As vacas e os touros não têm culpa. Nós humanos há anos que lhes estamos a tirar o seu habitat, quer com construções megalómanas, quer com o aumento de população humana, com a mudança de terrenos agrícolas e de reserva ecológica em campos de golfe, empreendimentos turísticos, infra-estruturas etc... de forma desordenada, irresponsável e descontrolada. Eles têm direito e mais do que nós. É o habitat deles. Temos de fazer um plano bem fundo de ordenamento territorial, quer florestal, habitacional, ecológico, costeiro e agrícola. É complicado sobretudo, com a população pouco instruída e sensibilizada para estas questões e também em relação aos políticos e empresários ganaciosos. Vamos todos morrer um dia, e ter mais ou menos bens materiais não nos define como seres, só nos empobrece. Pensem.»


Penso que este é um caso complicado.
Talvez hajam outras soluções do que andar à chumbada, mas também compreendo o lado de quem se quer defender. Os animais também estão mais agressivos do que é normal, só quem não os conhece é que acha que isto é normal. Talvez seja uma retaliação ( somada à falta de recursos alimentares), pois os bovinos também sabem reconhecer quem lhes faz mal e vingam-se para se defender.
A juntar a isso, a Raça Brava é mais agressiva do que a norma (pois foi selecionada para as arenas), ainda que hajam animais com temperamentos díspares.

E como vai sendo habitual, no fim, são sempre os animais que pagam as asneiras que os humanos fazem.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2012 às 21:59)

frederico disse:


> Há uns anos passei quinze dias na casa da Quercus na aldeia do Rosmaninhal e confirmo que aquilo é mesmo o Far West. É um interior que desconhecia, com crianças a fumar nas ruas e gente a tentar criar pancadaria quando vê um forasteiro!



Parece um relato tirado das aventuras de um estranho, que entra num qualquer bairro na Grande Lisboa ou Grande Porto


----------

